# Latest video clips - Systema Serbia



## milosmalic (Aug 1, 2007)

Highlights from seminar "Training above the clouds" on Kopaonik moutain - June 2007





Excerpt from 2 DVD set Movement as Defence







.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the first clip as I had not seen that one before!


----------



## milosmalic (Aug 1, 2007)

You are welcome Brian.

I'll try to steal some more time from my work and create another one with some knife work, fist fighting... It was rather interesting seminar and great crowd.


----------

